# Database Errors



## CrownofWorms (Jun 16, 2012)

When I am going to a recently made thread or page, I always get these database errors

example
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...uitar-player-question-number-instruments.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/201471-what-worst-cd-you-ever-bought.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...imals-leaders-need-your-help-stolen-gear.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/129347-contortionist-megathread-12.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary. Though, you might want to send this to Alex.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 17, 2012)

I was getting the same thing on a few threads......saw this thread about 10 minutes ago tried opening it and ironically ta da "Database Error" 

But as you can tell I'm posting in it now so it seems to be worked out.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 17, 2012)

i've been getting it randomly for the past hour or so as well. 

did anybody pass this along to alex? i don't want to send him more messages than need to be sent.


----------



## Swyse (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been getting this as well as the chat not loading all the way. I've talked to some of the other chat users and they are reporting the same issues with the chat. The database issue seems to clear itself up after a bit, for me atleast.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2012)

beneharris said:


> i've been getting it randomly for the past hour or so as well.
> 
> did anybody pass this along to alex? i don't want to send him more messages than need to be sent.



The more users who bring up an issue the better.


----------



## Swyse (Jun 17, 2012)

To report an issue, would I just shoot him a PM?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2012)

Swyse said:


> To report an issue, would I just shoot him a PM?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 17, 2012)

Michael T said:


> I was getting the same thing on a few threads......saw this thread about 10 minutes ago tried opening it and ironically ta da "Database Error"
> 
> But as you can tell I'm posting in it now so it seems to be worked out.



So did I 


But, as with you, it just solved itself for me


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 17, 2012)

I've gotten this error a few times today in the Luthiery section.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2012)

getting the error too occasionally, not on any specific threads. just randomly


----------



## Alex (Jun 17, 2012)

There shouldn't be random database errors from now on, and the chatroom loads fine now.

Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Alex said:


> There shouldn't be random database errors from now on, and the chatroom loads fine now.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------

